
The Four Horsemen: Amazon/Apple/Facebook/Google - tambourine_man
https://youtube.com/watch?v=XCvwCcEP74Q
======
mooreds
Fascinating look at future trajectories of four bigcos. For a tl;dw, amazon
will buy a retail chain, Facebook I pulling away in identity, Google is losing
due to move from web to mobile, and Apple is winning because they've moved
down the chain to be a luxury brand.

~~~
SCAQTony
The most shocking prediction to me was the prediction that Uber kills Amazon
in that Uber could deliver packages from point-A to point-B for $0.90 a mile
or more efficiently and less expensively than Amazon's fulfillment solutions
can. [Please See 3:40 mark]

